# problemy z emerge.

## tloszabno

Witam mam pewien problem z drzewem portage. Po odpaleniu emerge wywala mi :

```

emerge --sync

portage initialization: your system doesn't have a 'wheel' group.

Please fix this as it is a normal system requirement. 'wheel' is GID 10

`emerge baselayout` and a config update with dispatch-conf, etc-update

or cfg-update should remedy this problem.

portage: 'portage' user or group missing. Please update baselayout

         and merge portage user(250) and group(250) into your passwd

         and group files. Non-root compilation is disabled until then.

         Also note that non-root/wheel users will need to be added to

         the portage group to do portage commands.

         For the defaults, line 1 goes into passwd, and 2 into group.

         portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

         portage::250:portage

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

--- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

--- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

emerge: wheel group use is being deprecated. Please update group and passwd to

        include the portage user as noted above, and then use group portage.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./emerge", line 2650, in ?

    if myportdir[-1]=="/":

IndexError: string index out of range

```

co robić???

----------

## arek.k

Spróbuj na początek (zgodnie z tym co jest napisane, o ile dobrze rozumiem) jako root uaktualnić baselayout 

```
# emerge -av baselayout
```

 i usktualnij pliki konfiguracyjne 

```
# etc-update
```

 Może to pomoże.

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.

(chyba pierwsze przeniesienie w tą stronę)

----------

## Arfrever

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Moved from Polish OTW to Polish.
> 
> (chyba pierwsze przeniesienie w tą stronę)

 

<OT>Kolejne pierwsze? - Wątek 524797.</OT>

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## arek.k

Hehe, no @Poe, to cię @Arfrever przyłapał   :Laughing: .

No,  a autor wątku chyba niestety nie jest zainteresowany rozwiązaniem - nie odzywa się.

----------

## Poe

ano, faktycznie. zapomnialem calkiem juz o tym (wierzcie mi, ze człowiek w natłoku przenosin, wynosin, poprawek i innych rzeczy zw. z forum może o takich rzeczach zapomniec). a teraz EOT, niezaleznie czy autor jest dalej zainteresowany rozwiązaniem, czy nie.

pozdrawiam

----------

## tloszabno

nic to nie dało po wpisaniu pierwszego polecenia wyskakuje to samo co na poczatku. I dalej nic  :Sad: 

SKLEJONE:

a o c o chodzi z tą wheel grup??? co to jest? wiecie ja jestem sałkiem ciemny w gentoo  :Sad: 

od raku: aby dodać coś do ostatniej wypowiedzi, użyj przycisku ZMIEŃ.

----------

## pancurski

 *tloszabno wrote:*   

> a o c o chodzi z tą wheel grup??? co to jest? wiecie ja jestem sałkiem ciemny w gentoo 

 

kłania się brak czytania dokumentacji, tutaj masz wyjaśnione grupy:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=11

i ku przypomnieniu:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml dokumentacja po polsku

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page  wiki po angielsku

----------

## arek.k

@tloszabno, nie do końca rozumiem twoją odpowiedź. Zemergowałeś baselayout i wykonałeś etc-update?

Jeśli tak i nadal przy emerge --sync masz ten sam błąd to daj wyniki:

```
# cat /etc/group
```

i może jeszcze 

```
# emerge --info
```

EDIT:

Co to jest grupa wheel zostało wyjaśnione.

----------

## tloszabno

ok Dzięki panowie, już naprawiłem, dałem jeszcze raz

Kod:

# emerge -av baselayout

Kod:

# etc-update

i coś później zrobiłem (w tym momencie nie mam pojęcia co) i chodzi.

sorki za kłopot. Dzięki.

----------

## Lukanus

Tak swoją drogą to pół tego topic'u to OT ;].

A co do grupy wheel, to jest wymagana o ile się orientuje do zmiany userów (jak się mylę, poprawcie) A jeśli chcesz emerge'ować coś spod usera to dodaj do Niego grupę portage wtedy niepowinieneś mieć problemu.

----------

